# Private Medical Chiang Mai



## peterarkle

Hello, hope you can help. My partner and I are to be in Chiang Mai from the end of March 2008.
Could anyone advise me of a good medical doctor in Chiang Mai?
I am a wheelchair user and suffer from a number of other medical conditions.
Our concern is to have va good doctor that can prescribe the medications I need.
Also, could you advise on the cost of a consultation? If the doctor can do home visits? Anda good pharmacy in Chiang Mai for the medications?


Many thanks for any advice

Peter


----------



## synthia

Since you have serious medical problems, I'd suggest the clinic at Chiang Mai Ram. You may not need prescriptions for some of your medications. I found that pharmacies carry only small amounts of medications, but you can tell them how much you want, and they will get them for you in a day or two. I think most Thais with chronic problems can only afford to buy a few days or a one week supply at a time.


----------



## vietnam newbie

There is good healthcare in Chiang Mai, even from the Chiang Mai University in the Doi Suthep Road they have attached a private clinic which is highly recommended by expats who have healthproblems. To get more information there is a "chiangmaiexpatsclub" where people meet every second Saturday at the Chiang Mai Orchid Hotel next to Kad Sun Kaew.
Good luck.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum, vietnamnewbie. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## peterarkle

*Medical Insurance*

Thanks for the advice folks - great frorum.

Myself and partner plan to visit Thailand for 3 months could anyone advise me of a good company that would offer good medical/accident cover for me whilst in Thailand? As travel insurance in the UK is looking to be very exspensive as I have a pre-existing medical condition.

Thanks for your help

Peter


----------



## skycop51

*Hiv*

Health Care? Here the Thai's got great care for that if you have the money.

skycop61



peterarkle said:


> Hello, hope you can help. My partner and I are to be in Chiang Mai from the end of March 2008.
> Could anyone advise me of a good medical doctor in Chiang Mai?
> I am a wheelchair user and suffer from a number of other medical conditions.
> Our concern is to have va good doctor that can prescribe the medications I need.
> Also, could you advise on the cost of a consultation? If the doctor can do home visits? Anda good pharmacy in Chiang Mai for the medications?
> 
> 
> Many thanks for any advice
> 
> Peter


----------



## synthia

I should have mentioned this before. Thailand is not a wheelchair friendly country. It's difficult to get around Chiang Mai on foot. Sidewalks are broken, manhole covers are missing, curbs can be high, and the sidewalks and sometimes parts of the streets are used mainly as extensions of shops, not as places to walk. There is a pedestrian light that allows only 8 seconds to cross a four-lane road. Motorcycles don't stop for lights, and sometimes drive on the sidewalks. Cars often run lights, too. Since they can bribe their way out of most offences, traffic laws aren't observed. Drivers licenses are obtained by paying a bribe, not by passing a driving test. I don't remember any ramps, but I did see a couple of people in wheel chairs, so it must be possible to get around.


----------



## Erynn

The best is Chaing Mai University, you will not only get the best possible care , but also you will have the least expense- in certain situation-free medical care. However, if you request a private room, that would come with the cost. I wouldn't mind staying with the other patients though, they will tell you about their amazing lives and then you can be a famous writer when you leave the facility.


----------



## peterarkle

*Yeah, really*



Erynn said:


> The best is Chaing Mai University, you will not only get the best possible care , but also you will have the least expense- in certain situation-free medical care. However, if you request a private room, that would come with the cost. I wouldn't mind staying with the other patients though, they will tell you about their amazing lives and then you can be a famous writer when you leave the facility.


Perhaps you would like to be a famous writer? With this complete load of fiction. Is this a joke?


----------

